# Random Photos



## Dork Knight (May 5, 2012)

I was sorting through some old photos on the computer and thought I'd share. These were taken before our DSLR, taken with an old but faithful point and shoot Canon. If I've done this right, they'll appear without issue.

The red door and brick building streetscape photos are from Jim Thorpe, PA. It's an incredible little town well worth the diversion from the main highway if you're in the area.

The canyon photo was from Texas...Caprock Canyon, I believe.

The spiral staircase is from the bottom of a lighthouse in Atlantic City, NJ.

And the car is my 335i fresh from the dealer caught under an amazing Texas sunset.

Enjoy and Happy Easter!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks for sharing. I like looking at what others find interesting.


----------

